# Does ICB show if you have any savings in accounts (CU, Post Office, Banks etc)?



## success (18 Apr 2011)

hi, 

just wondering if i have savings in the post office, and i don't want to declare them to the bank or C.U, can either see that i have savings? or does the ICB show it up on a credit check?

Thanks for replies.

M.


----------



## wbbs (18 Apr 2011)

Savings do not show up on ICB.


----------

